# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Future student's plan

## Lenamy

Hello!

Just found these threads so... my problem is I am going to study English literature but I am not absolutely sure if I have read the books I need to. It's mostly British literature for now (and maybe some American classics). I am making this plan for every period from the 5th century up until now. So if anyone could recommend me some must-know authors or books, it would be amazing. (the main periods are Old, Middle, Renaissance, Restoration, through 18th century, Romanticism, Victorian and 20th century; I know there are more subperiods but it's too much to write here)

Anyway, thanks in advance and apologies for the trouble. Have a nice, interesting day!

----------


## Danik 2016

Hello, Lenamy,
I hope you will enjoy the forum.

You are bound to get some suggestions, specially if Mortal Terror is somewhere around. 

There are two things you can do:

Have a look at a good not to extensive History of English Literature (as this is the main part of the program). There is a very short one by Anthony Burgess but I suppose kev can help you with better indications. There you will find the main literary trends of the period and also reference and descriptions of the most representative authors of the periods. For the US part of the program a shorter Literary History would also make a good beginning.

Take a look at the program of the university in which you intend to study and see what authors are required for each period.

Last but not least: start reading the authors you really enjoy.

----------

